# Can Anubias Nana be FLOATED??



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Hi, everyone! Does Anubias Nana roots have to be buried/attached or can you just use it as a floating plant? My betta loves playing through the roots and leaves while it's floating and it looks great...but just wondering if it will do fine floating or is it absolutely required to have it rooted onto/into something?

I'm cracking up here! He's using the rhizome as a little floating "hammock." LOL


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes. You can keep it floating.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> Yes. You can keep it floating.


Whew! Thanks so much for the quick reply. :yourock:


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

They are quite funny fish aren't they? My huge veil tail, For some reason thinks a teeny tiny leave floating near the surface, can hold his weight.. He's always "sitting" in it😂😂

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

bluebutterfly123 said:


> They are quite funny fish aren't they? My huge veil tail, For some reason thinks a teeny tiny leave floating near the surface, can hold his weight.. He's always "sitting" in it😂😂
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


LOL Like a big person when they plonk down on a raft in a swimming pool and it partially sinks haha


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Thus far my anubias' (should have at least 3 types - according to the seller) grows faster floating. Anchored or in substrate, may melt. Not really sure why (rhyzom wasn't burried/covered)


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

indjo said:


> Thus far my anubias' (should have at least 3 types - according to the seller) grows faster floating. Anchored or in substrate, may melt. Not really sure why (rhyzom wasn't burried/covered)


Interesting and good to know! Thanks for the reply. I've been floating mine and my betta seems to love it more than anchored. I hope the plant does well. So far, so good...


----------



## travellife (Jul 29, 2017)

I have Anubias floating in my shrimp tank and they look very healthy. I had them floating at one time in my betta's tank but was concerned with the roots damaging his fins so removed them.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------

